# beaslbob builds reference



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

With all the "beaslbob builds" showing up I thought a thread to show these builds, report problems, and provide reference materials may be in order:

Reference: plants only low tech:

System Components For The Aquarium Garden


the eco jar concept:

Self-contained Microcosm

my .02


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I may use this on my next tank. I think I'm going to go NPT.


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

Hello,

I just want to confirm, is the purpose of peat moss to lower the ph?
What would be the resulting ph? How much is needed?

Does it also provide nutrients to the plants?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

roacan said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just want to confirm, is the purpose of peat moss to lower the ph?
> What would be the resulting ph? How much is needed?
> ...


although the initial pH is lower, the plants removing the carbon dioxide eventually results in a high (8.4-8.api test kit) pH. So the purpose is not to lower pH. IME neon tetras thrive with the peat moss but not without. Measurement wise I measured a more constant kh (4d) and gh (9d) whereas with just sand both kh ang gh rose to very high values.

I use 1" or so on the bottom of the tank. I trap that with sand on top.

There may or may not be nutrients in the peat and I use peat that does not have added fertz.

my .02


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

in the 3 weeks that my 30 gallon breeder has been set up beaslbob style, my PH has dropped from the initial 7.2 to 6.6, and it looks like it's going to hang out around 6.6 as it's been there for a little while now

I must add though that if you do decide to run a filter with the beaslbob method (as I know many actually choose not to), it keeps the water oh-so crystal clear


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

automatic-hydromatic said:


> in the 3 weeks that my 30 gallon breeder has been set up beaslbob style, my PH has dropped from the initial 7.2 to 6.6, and it looks like it's going to hang out around 6.6 as it's been there for a little while now
> 
> I must add though that if you do decide to run a filter with the beaslbob method (as I know many actually choose not to), it keeps the water oh-so crystal clear


perhaps the circulation provided by the filter helps keep hte pH to more "normal" values. my tanks have high pH. But then it could rise in your tank after a few more weeks.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

bump


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I had one for over a year set up in a 75 gal, my ph never rose. It stayed between 6 - 7. I think a lot of it has to do with how much buffers that is in the water to begin with.


----------



## dafrimpster (Mar 23, 2011)

Can you forgo the gravel layer and just use a peat and sand layer for those of us who prefer sand substrate?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

dafrimpster said:


> Can you forgo the gravel layer and just use a peat and sand layer for those of us who prefer sand substrate?


Yep


----------

